# EZ Sausage Lasagna (Tried & True)



## RAYT721 (May 30, 2004)

*Sausage Lasagna *

NOTE: I add mushrooms, but, then, I have always thought of myself as a FUN GUY (fungi).  /rayt721

1 lb. Lasagna noodles
1 lb. Mild Italian sausage
1 pt. Ricotta cheese
1 egg
½ tsp. Each salt & pepper
8 oz. Mozzarella cheese
½ c. Parmesan cheese
2-3 c. spaghetti sauce

Cook noodles in boiling water. Chop sausage in skillet and brown. Cook slowly until done. Drain off fat and add spaghetti sauce. Beat egg and add salt and pepper. Beat in Ricotta cheese. Slice Mozzarella cheese thin. To assemble, spoon a small amount of sauce into bottom of pan. Make 2-3 layers alternating noodles, sauce and cheese. Top with all cheese ending with sauce. Sprinkle with Parmesan cheese over all. Cover with foil and refrigerate for at least one hour. Flavor is improved if stored for several hours before baking. Bake 45 minutes to 1 hour covered until bubbly in 350-degree oven. Let stand 10 minutes.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 30, 2004)

RAYT.... you have a lot of good recipes that are pretty simple to make. Thanks for posting them!!!! Especially this one. I cant make lasanga at all.    But this just seems easy. 

Fun Guy huh?  LOL!!!!!


----------

